# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea >  La Riera de Alforja

## sergi1907

Hola a todos :Smile: 

Esta tarde aprovechando un rato libre me he acercado hasta Alforja, un pequeño pueblo cercano a Reus y por el que tengo que pasar cada vez que voy a Siurana, y al ver que la Riera llevaba agua he ido a hacerle unas fotos. 

Una buena iniciativa hacer una ruta que la recorra.

----------


## REEGE

Aunque se ve muy escaso de agua, a veces por ahí tiene que ir un buen caudal... Unas fotos muy orientativas y que nos enseñan otro lugar más que interesa a éste foro... Pocos sitios nos van a quedar que descubrir en Embalses.net... Muchas gracias amigo.

----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Preciosas fotos Sergi, seguro que bien agradecen esas aguas las cañas, arboles y matorral de la ribera, muchas gracias por las fotos  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Estas fotografías son de esta misma mañana después de descargar una tormenta, están hechas poco antes de la localidad de Vinyols.















Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Jope como va de agua, no?? Ya quisiera yo para el fresnedas tormentas que hagan correr el agua así...jejeje
Y ese camión... es que eso es una carretera?? Ni se vé.

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias REEGE.

Aquí cuando caen estas tormentas las rieras suelen ir así o mucho más llenas.
Por ahí va un pequeño camino de tierra, yo no me hubiera metido.

----------


## perdiguera

Muchos lechos de rieras, ramblas o como se les quiera llamar se habilitan para comunicaciones; sin problemas durante muchos días, también sin Guardia Civil, pero otros son verdaderas ratoneras donde por desgracia fallecen muchas personas en episodios de lluvia torrencial.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Muchos lechos de rieras, ramblas o como se les quiera llamar se habilitan para comunicaciones; sin problemas durante muchos días, también sin Guardia Civil, pero otros son verdaderas ratoneras donde por desgracia fallecen muchas personas en episodios de lluvia torrencial.


Pero también hay que tener cabeza. Ya puedo llevar una carga importante que entregar, que como la carretera esté inundada, y encima sea transitando por el cauce de una riera la cual baja con agua, ten por seguro que este que escribe estas líneas no se mete. 

A lo mejor ahí lleva poca agua, pero aguas arriba ha podido caer una buena tromba de agua la cual no hayas visto y como te baje por la riera, adiós...

----------

